# I think Dilly has Cherry eye



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

We were up at my daughters school and I noticed her eye seemed red. I looked and the corner is all red and swollen.
We have an appointment with the vet tomorrow morning. I can't believe it, we have only had her 2 weeks and she is still so little.

For those of you who have been through this--did you use your vet or an opthamologist? Do they always need suregery?

My poor baby 

Kim


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Start with your vet to get it confirmed, but get a referral to an ophthalmologist right away. Have your vet tuck it back in and show you how to do it. It is very important to take care of it as soon as possible, because there is a chance of getting it back in and having it stay in. However, once the gland is out for 48 hours, it is unlikely to get it back inside without a medical procedure being done under anesthesia (tacking the gland). If the vet can tuck it back in, he/she will probably ask you to keep Dilly as calm as possible for 48 hours because if her tissues are inflamed it is more likely to pop out. (Eye tissue can be inflamed due to allergies, which will make it easier to pop back out.)

If it doesn't bother Dilly, and it won't go back in and stay, you might consider just leaving it as is. The swelling does go down after a couple of weeks, and on some dogs it is hardly noticeable unless they are under stress, which seems to bring it out more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, if you choose to get it tacked, I highly recommend that you go to a specialist and not a general veterinarian. The likelihood of it coming back out is greatly reduced with someone who has done hundreds of these on a regular basis.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although I am a firm believer in specialists you may want to have a long chat with your vet, see how many they have done too. We weighed all the options when Lexi had hers and it came down to the fact that my vet had done a lot, and she charges 1/2 of the cost that the specialist charges, and neither one will guarantee the surgery so if it has to be redone you pay full price again. I think a lot has to do with how much you trust your vet and their experiencel Lexi's surgery was 1 1/2 years ago & she is perfectly fine & has not had any problems. Good luck to Dilly
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry  Let us know what the vet says. I think some have used vets and some have used opthos. You may want to PM good buddy (Christy), her little one, Rufus, recently went through the procedure also. I believe he was very litte, too.

Laurie, how old was Lexi when she got hers? I read somewhere that the chances went down at 1 year, I was wondering if that had any proof?

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck with it Kim, I have no knowledge of these things, keep us posted.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kim - 

Our little girl, Dani, had cherry eye in both eyes, both at separate times. The first one she was roughly 4-5 months old and the second eye was just a couple of months' ago (she is 17 months' old now). Our vets office did the surgery on both occasions (one of the doctor's specializes in eye stuff), and we have had no problems since the surgeries.

Let us know what your vet says tomorrow. We will be thinking good thoughts for Dilly's appointment.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

Good luck at the vet tomorrow. Cherry eye, while a surgery still reletively minor. As long as you get it done in a timely manner, everything will be great.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi was actually about 2 years old when she had her Cherry eye - but we had it repaired right away and she has been great since. I read that the quicker you address the problem, the greater chance of success!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Kim,

I agree with getting her into the vet right away. The sooner you have it looked at/tended to the better! The membrane is delicate and will dry out if it stays out of the eye too long. Not all dogs need surgery, perhaps the eye is just a bit irritated. Rufus got his shortly after we got him too. It looked just awful, but since his surgery he looks great! We saw a specialist with Rufus. If you look for the thread 'Rufus has Cherry Eye' there are some pictures posted. His was looking pretty bad. Now you can't tell there was ever a problem.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Although I am a firm believer in specialists you may want to have a long chat with your vet, see how many they have done too. We weighed all the options when Lexi had hers and it came down to the fact that my vet had done a lot, and she charges 1/2 of the cost that the specialist charges, and neither one will guarantee the surgery so if it has to be redone you pay full price again. I think a lot has to do with how much you trust your vet and their experiencel Lexi's surgery was 1 1/2 years ago & she is perfectly fine & has not had any problems. Good luck to Dilly
> Laurie


Yes, that is so true, Laurie. Most of all, I think you need to choose to go with the person that you _*trust*_ and _*feel comfortable *_leaving your dog in their hands. If that is your vet, then that is even better because hopefully the vet knows your dog already.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Best of luck with Dilly's eye.:angel:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kim,

How did the vet appointment go this morning?


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the information and well wishes.
Dilly does indeed have cherry eye. They gave me some drops for inflamation and we are suppose to go back in 10 days to see if that has helped or if she needs surgery. She also got her vaccinations.
Unfortunately this vet is really more of a weekend vet and not her regular vet(who she has only seen once) and would not be doing the surgery. I will call back on Monday to see how much experience her vet has with doing this surgery. I do have an appt Mon afternoon with an opth as well.

Even more sadly, she does not seem to be feeling well since her visit this morning. When she got up from her nap and we picked her up she was yelping seeming to be in pain and acting very lethargic. We called the vet and they said to bring her right back in. Nothing glaringly wrong, but gave her a shot of prednisone and told me to give her benadryl in case she is reacting to the vaccine.

She seems to be feeling a bit better this afternoon, but still not eating or drinking well.

Thanks again everyone, it is so hard when your baby is sick.
Kim


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Kim,

I am sorry Dilly is not feeling well. It could be that she is just reacting to the shot and will be just fine tomorrow. Keep an eye on her since she is not eating or drinking well. How about offering her something home cooked?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Kim :grouphug: 

I hope the medicine works and you caught it quickly.

Gucci feels a little under the weather for a day or two after shots. She hasn't had a real serious reaction, but sleeps more and seems to be very sore where the shot was given  I hope Dilly feels better soon, maybe just a snuggly nap with mom will help.

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, too, Kim, about Dilly feeling bad with her shots. This year was the first time that Zoe ever had a reaction to her shots and we also had to take her back to the vets for a steroid shot. I think next year when she gets them, we are going to space them out over a 3 week period of time and see if it is better on her.

Please let us know how the appointment with the Opth. goes on Monday.

Feel better soon, Dilly!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I hope it all works out fine for your baby. Hopefully the other vet will give you more information.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim I hope Dilly starts feeling better. It's most likely a reaction to the vaccines. You could try a little cooked chicken and rice or maybe a little cottage cheese for her. I hope the Opth. can give you more information on Monday. You're being smart to get her in right away.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim poor Dilly - I hope she is feeling better soon. Good to hear that you are checking out your cherry eye options!! My vet told me that it reoccurs a lot in the bulldog type dogs that have the bulging eyes, but I can say that so far, every Havanese that I know that had Cherry eye repaired, has not had a reoccurrance - so we will keep our fingers crossed for Dilly, Rufus, and Lexi!!
Let us know how you make out.
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> My vet told me that it reoccurs a lot in the bulldog type dogs that have the bulging eyes, but I can say that so far, every Havanese that I know that had Cherry eye repaired, has not had a reoccurrance - so we will keep our fingers crossed for Dilly, Rufus, and Lexi!!
> Let us know how you make out.
> Laurie


and Dani too! Man! We could start some weird kind of club...the Cherry Eye Recovery Group ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry Dani:kiss: I didnt mean to leave you out!! You are right, it is a difficult thing to go thru - I think more for us than for them. Lexe never seemed to be bothered too much by it. 
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

"We could start some weird kind of club...the Cherry Eye Recovery Group"

Too funny, Christy!! ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Dani hugs to you and Dilly. From what I have read here, is that it is not a complicated surgery that if taken care of promply will heal very nicely. You are on top of things and your Dilly is in great hands. Good luck!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I ws just wondering how Dilly is today? What did the vet say about her eye?

Judy E


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, still thinking about Dilly - how did it go????


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

I ended up rescheduling the appt with the opth.

After lengthy conversations with a local breeder, a very knowledgable vet tech and our vet who would do the surgery I am feeling pretty confidant he can do a good job with her care. We see him for a follow up on Tuesday and if I am having any doubts I have an appt scheduled with the opth for wed.

Thanks for thinking of us.
Kim


----------

